# Loading VSL libraries to Dorico 4



## emilio_n (Jun 20, 2022)

I am sure this is something stupid that I am doing, but I just installed Dorico 4 and the VSL players on my new Mac Studio, and I can't load any VSL library on Dorico. I can't see the VSL group on the VST Track on Dorico. 

Is something about Apple Silicon? I can see the rest of the libraries of other vendors. I installed the VSL to Dorico templates, but I think this is even not needed to load the instruments.
I am sure that is something simple, but I can't figure out how to fix it.

Someone more awake than me can help me with this?


----------



## Daren Audio (Jun 20, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> I am sure this is something stupid that I am doing, but I just installed Dorico 4 and the VSL players on my new Mac Studio, and I can't load any VSL library on Dorico. I can't see the VSL group on the VST Track on Dorico.
> 
> Is something about Apple Silicon? I can see the rest of the libraries of other vendors. I installed the VSL to Dorico templates, but I think this is even not needed to load the instruments.
> I am sure that is something simple, but I can't figure out how to fix it.
> ...


Make sure Dorico is running in Rosetta mode. VSL does not run native M1 yet.
Go to Applications > Dorico --> right click and select "Get Info" and check "Open using Rosetta." 






Once done, you should be able to load VSL.


----------



## Bollen (Jun 20, 2022)

emilio_n said:


> I am sure this is something stupid that I am doing, but I just installed Dorico 4 and the VSL players on my new Mac Studio, and I can't load any VSL library on Dorico. I can't see the VSL group on the VST Track on Dorico.
> 
> Is something about Apple Silicon? I can see the rest of the libraries of other vendors. I installed the VSL to Dorico templates, but I think this is even not needed to load the instruments.
> I am sure that is something simple, but I can't figure out how to fix it.
> ...


Checklist:

1.- Go to Edit > Preferences > VST Plug-ins and make sure your VSL player is not in the blocked plugins list

2.- Above that window check your VST Plug-in Path, then manually check to see (using a file explorer) that your VSL player is in those folders.


----------



## emilio_n (Jun 20, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


> Make sure Dorico is running in Rosetta mode. VSL does not run native M1 yet.
> Go to Applications > Dorico --> right click and select "Get Info" and check "Open using Rosetta."
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.
That is exactly the problem!

I don't want to be annoying, but @Ben , is any news about the Native support for VSL plugins?


----------

